# Smith Phenom with polarized lens



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Overall, I love these goggles. They're a great fit for a small to medium face. Very snug and the foam surrounds seal well and are very comfy. I'm a heat furnace and have always had fogging issues, but I rarely have issues with the Phenoms. Sometimes they'll start to fog a little on the lift, but as soon as I hit the slopes and get some air flowing, they'll clear right up. I've never had them fog to point where it has affected my riding.

Now, on to the lens...

I really thought a polarized lens would be awesome. I've always worn polarized sunglasses and love the way they cut through the glare. However, I've noticed that this works against me when riding. You simply can't see icy patches. You don't see that glare coming off of them. I didn't anticipate this problem, but it makes sense. I should've thought about that. I think as I ride more with them, I'll be able to distinguish some of the really bad spots, but smaller icy spots you'll never pick up. I've eaten shit a couple of times because I've been ripping down the hill and carved through an icy spot that I could've either missed or glided through had I seen it coming. I don't think this will be as big of an issue on really bright days or when we get more into peak season, but I don't recommend the polarized lens for flat light days or for early season riding when there's lots of ice.

I'm actually going to order a non-polarized lens for these goggles to use most of the time.


----------



## Johnny T (Jan 27, 2009)

I love my Smith goggles as well. I have the Spherical Prodigy goggles and am very pleased with the comfort and the venting. 

For low light days, check out the sensor mirror lens. I've got 5-6 different lenses with my Prodigy goggles and I really only use two - the sensor mirror for low light conditions and the platinum mirror for bright days.


----------



## FacePlanter (Apr 15, 2009)

I've been researching goggles and the Smith Phenom fits me perfectly.
Great points to consider...thanks to both.


----------

